# High Protein Snickers bar by Lucy Doyle



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Protein Snickers Recipe

1 scoop Extreme Chocolate whey

approx 15-20g crunchy peanut butter (or any nut butter)

2 tsp honey or Waldens farm Caramel (kept in the freezer for 15 min to thicken)

20g dark chocolate melted

Enough milk/almond milk to mix whey

Extreme Nutrition

1. Gradually add milk to whey until it mixes and is mouldable into a bar shape

2. Freeze for 10min

3. remove and smear on the peanut butter along the top of the bar

4. Freeze briefly again (just helps wwith the process)

5. take honey from the freeze and squeeze one thick line down the centre of the bar then put the bar back in the freezer

6. Melt the dark chocolate

7. Remove bar from the freezer and slowly pour the melted chocolate over the bar, it will start to solidify immediately because of the the bar bein so cold, but you can put the bar back in the freezer for a few min

8. Store in the fridge and enjoy!

One bar is approx =

Protein 33g

Fat 17g

Carbs 19g

Cals 335kcal

This recipe is one of nutritionist Lucy Doyle's


----------



## only1cliff (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheers, seeing as ive got all those ingredients im going to give them a try, just with the Pro-6 instead


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Misses says she fancies making this Friday  (finishes work early that day)


----------



## Argo (Sep 4, 2012)

Definitely going to give this a bash I think... Just reading it has made me blooding starving!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I know the feeling, when my Mrs puts her mind to it she an cook, but she doesn't really get into it very often due to the hours she works.

These things sound lush tho. Lucy will have her own blog on the new Extreme Nutrition website so you'll all be able to find things like this, her Ferrerro Rocher copy and other goodies that's she's redesigned to be healthier.


----------

